# Laudan Properties



## Guest

Looking for feedback on this company based out of twinsburg ,ohio


----------



## Guest

They have bothered me almost as much as LAMCO. I pass every time. From what I understood during our weekly emails is that they are middle men to middle men.


----------



## david

thats not saying much about em then if u compare em to lamco,lol thanks for heads up


----------



## Guest

Their prices are insane.


----------



## BPWY

They are getting their work from Ocwen.

Ocwen is already cheap and then they take a cut........ don't leave even expenses for the contractor.


----------



## reoguys

Ocwen has a reputation in the REO world for not paying their agents much less their REO vendors. Whenever you call them you're talking to someone in another continent ... like India.


----------



## david

*hi*

i really would go broke at those prices thank goodness for this forum thanks guys,looks like another no go


----------



## BPWY

reoguys said:


> Ocwen has a reputation in the REO world for not paying their agents much less their REO vendors. Whenever you call them you're talking to someone in another continent ... like India.








That wasn't my experience with them as a direct vendor.
Some times they were slow in paying, but I always got paid.

Unlike a whole bunch of other service companies.


----------



## GTX63

Yes, a little longer to get paid than a lot of others, but the numbers on their checks always match the numbers on our invoices.


----------



## Guest

Hi All -I agree - I appreciate this forum as well. It's helped us get feedback on clients and field contractors and helped us stay away from the 'bad ones' a few times!

As one of the Founders and current COO of Laudan Properties let me provide some additional information about our company - 

-We've been in business for 4 years and a member of NAMFS and BBB-Accredited Program
-We have both Bank direct and mortgage service clients - most of which are listed on our webpage (need to add a few new direct ones we signed up in the last few weeks)
-Unlike some others we DO NOT CHARGE our field agents for signing up with us [Lamco does]
-We typically receive and issue approx 9,000-11,000 orders a month across the midwest and south-eastern US
-Our payment terms are defined on our website and we pride ourselves on sticking to them because we know the industry is full of people that don't...

Adam Gee - our Vendor Manager or I will provide references if anyone would like to speak with others that work for us - many of which have been with us from the beginning.

Thanks again for being open to additional information.

If you'd like to contact me directly, please feel free -

Nico Cottone
Chief Operating Officer
Laudan Properties, LLC.
1750 Highland Rd, suite 3
Twinsburg OH 44087
Office- 866-512-6984
Cell - 216-701-4204

www.laudanproperties.com


----------



## Guest

Well,

What do you have to say for the pricing? Some of these prices are way, way too low, in my opinion. You are representing a middleman-middleman company so I am curious what do you say about your discount?


----------



## Guest

72opp said:


> Well,
> 
> What do you have to say for the pricing? Some of these prices are way, way too low, in my opinion. You are representing a middleman-middleman company so I am curious what do you say about your discount?


We announced on 1/31 that, in an effort to simplify our pricing across all our geographies and clients, we are moving to a standard price (I believe thats what is shown above) -without further discounts taken from it. So the prices shown are the prices we will pay to our field agents, subject to the terms of our agreement. 

So no more price-less-discount matrix as we had been doing previously. 

If there are specific questions pls contact our office and ask for Adam or I. [the forum police frown on pricing discussions, as I've been reminded].


----------



## david

*hi*

personally with gas at 3.55 a gallon where i live i cant see how anyone can work at prices i was sent,just my opinion and i drive a 6 cylinder


----------



## Guest

I agree! Fuel, vehicle and equipment maintenance, insurance overhead and taxes! One would be lucky to break even with those prices. For good qualified contractors you would need to at least double those prices. Otherwise, enjoy training new, them doing a lousy job and eventually quitting ( when they realize they aren't making anything). Then you get to do it all over again while jeopardizing your contracts. I hope you guys at Laudan are banking that 65% profit your making.


----------



## david

*hi*

i agree if you want to keep good qualified vendors then you show them by paying them right,we know the companys have to make money too but some are just not fair.if you sent out the 10,000 work orders as u say even at 20% on each you should be making a good profit.


----------



## BPWY

Laudan said:


> We announced on 1/31 that, in an effort to simplify our pricing across all our geographies and clients, we are moving to a standard price (I believe thats what is shown above) -without further discounts taken from it. So the prices shown are the prices we will pay to our field agents, subject to the terms of our agreement.
> 
> So no more price-less-discount matrix as we had been doing previously.
> 
> If there are specific questions pls contact our office and ask for Adam or I. [the forum police frown on pricing discussions, as I've been reminded].






Nice job on side stepping the question of why your company is so super cheap. Its BS prices like this that have driven my company out of the P&P biz. I still do a few QC inspections and I see the havoc that such cheap pricing causes on a regular basis.


----------



## GTX63

We also have people set aside for QC orders and the level of quality in the work we now see is horrendous. Staged photos, debris shoved in the corners of basements and garages. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Guest

Great - pls share your pricing so we can have an apples-to-apples discussion. Otherwise this appears to be turning into a rant.


----------



## BPWY

Laudan said:


> Great - pls share your pricing so we can have an apples-to-apples discussion. Otherwise this appears to be turning into a rant.






At full HUD rate to the contractor he will not be getting rich but will be able to cover expenses and allow himself and his guys an almost comfortable living.
He'll be able to afford the appropriate insurances, buy and maintain quality tools with room for replacement when necessary. 
Not what we see now days because the rates are so low. A spit polish janitorial, debris left behind in hidden areas, grass cuts with no trimming or blowing off the side walks. "Contractors" using far below commercial quality equipment.
Would you like for me to go on??????



Yours like so many others are far below that (HUD rate).


----------



## Guest

Laudan said:


> Great - pls share your pricing so we can have an apples-to-apples discussion. Otherwise this appears to be turning into a rant.


Debris Removal 
Laudan $17.50
HUD Fee $50.00

Dry Wint
Laudan $50.00
HUD Fee $100.00

Boarding
Laudan $0.35 per inch (l+w)
HUD Fee $80.00 per window
$150.00 per door

Securing
Laudan $28.00 per lock
HUD Fee $60.00 per set

Laudan $10.50 per padlock
HUD Fee $40.00 per padlock

Yard Maintenance

Laudan 0-5k $35
5-10k $45
10k-15k $55
HUD Fee 0-5k $50
5-10k $75
10k-15k $100


----------



## Gypsos

BPWY said:


> At full HUD rate to the contractor he will not be getting rich but will be able to cover expenses and allow himself and his guys an almost comfortable living.
> He'll be able to afford the appropriate insurances, buy and maintain quality tools with room for replacement when necessary.
> Not what we see now days because the rates are so low. A spit polish janitorial, debris left behind in hidden areas, grass cuts with no trimming or blowing off the side walks. "Contractors" using far below commercial quality equipment.
> Would you like for me to go on??????
> 
> 
> 
> Yours like so many others are far below that (HUD rate).


 
You are preaching to the choir brother. I mainly do recuts and monthly maids for one of my customers and of the last dozen properties I have been assigned not one of them has been properly completed by the trashout vendor. Here are a few that never seem to make it into the pictures until I arrive. 

The vendor raked all of the leaves against the fence and made sure the fence was not in any of the pictures. All total it was about 10 CY of leaves.

The vendor used rotten wood that is still damp and has dirt on it from where it was pulled from the ground in the back yard to board window. 

Not one single window cleaned in the entire house.

Urine still in the toilet. 

A Norelco electric razor in the toilet. 

Roof shingles scattered in one area of the yard. 

Vines (see jungle) hanging from the sides and tops of the house. 

Three bags of trash, a park bench, and other trash piled in a corner by the house.

Pictures taken at night. I suppose a black picture means it is all good. 

And it goes on and on and on. I document it, take pictures of it and bid to complete it if they want.


----------



## JenkinsHB

You're spinning your wheels trashing out for $17.50 a cubic yard. But there is money to be made with Ocwen when your bid approvals come back. Those guys in India seem to approve anything for any price.


----------



## Guest

*Lauden*

These guys don't do all of the Midwest. They are trying to get vendors in major metro areas which will never pan out. You think they will find vendors that want to do drive by inspections for what they wanna pay? Gas, 3.60 a gallon? May work for a fee but as soon as vendors see their profit margin they will be gone. Good luck trying to expand.


----------



## Guest

SWOH REO said:


> Their prices are insane.


is that really their price list or just a joke?

they appear to be middle men to two other middle men lol.:laughing:


----------



## Guest

They are definitely the middle "middle man". Huge joke!


----------



## david

*hi*

before you know it you'll see $8-10.00 cu yd from companies before long


----------



## Guest

You are so right! If that happens there will be a lot of dirty houses sitting throughout the US. Lol. 
No wait, someone would work for that, that's why this industry is in the condition its in. People accepted the low prices to begin with. Time for everyone to stick together.


----------



## thanohano44

MidWest75 said:


> You are so right! If that happens there will be a lot of dirty houses sitting throughout the US. Lol.
> No wait, someone would work for that, that's why this industry is in the condition its in. People accepted the low prices to begin with. Time for everyone to stick together.


I know of people that have been working for $10 a cyd in AZ for a company called Regis and Copperline contracting.


----------



## david

*hi*

thats just plain crazy bet they carry insurance right,lol


----------



## Guest

What is wrong with these people??? Wow


----------



## GTX63

They couldn't make a profit at that rate even if they were flydumping.


----------



## BPWY

d+jhomeservices said:


> thats just plain crazy bet they carry insurance right,lol









Sure they do. They all speak english, are here legally and have a premium insurance policy with E&O.



:no: :no:


----------



## Guest

d+jhomeservices said:


> thats just plain crazy bet they carry insurance right,lol


are they the onces stealing the a/c units and copper pipes(stealing enought to make up the diff.):laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GTX63

That is funny but there is lot of truth in it.


----------



## Guest

Amazingly the have no rebuttal!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Laudan no go*



d+jhomeservices said:


> Looking for feedback on this company based out of twinsburg ,ohio



In addition to getting work from Altisource (who I am an active vendor for) they are also getting a large amount of BOA work from a company called South Central Mortgage Field Services. We worked for SCVMS for two months covering 4 central Florida counties. They piled lawns and rekeys on us like crazy. It took me five months and a phone call to BOA to recoup all but $2500 of our hard earned money. They slow walk payments like crazy and then come up with reasons why they are not paying you the full amount months after the jobs are completed. As for Laudan Properties I worked for them for two weeks without realizing at first where their work was coming from. Their game was a flat rate for lawn debris clean of something like $300. I was told verbally that if we went to a property we would not have to bid for overages i.e. excessive debris because we could bill after the fact. Did not turn out that way. After several phone calls to their manager I cut my losses and took the pittance they paid. My mistake for not having it in writing. Laudan is 4th party for BOA work and in my opinion just another carpetbagger riding into my state on the foreclosure wave. If you work for either SCVMS or Laudan get everything in an email for proof. Also, I have been a vendor for Altisource for a few years and they pay well and quickly- just a big pain calling India when issues arise that don't fall into their script. :jester:


----------



## reoguys

I had the same experience with CVMS (related to SCVMS). They stall big time on paying and then they want to deduct for whatever reason they can dream of. Quit them before we got in too deep.


----------



## Splinterpicker

FAS is implementing their second reduction in less than 5 months. Effective immediately if a job goes over 75 cyd their will be a second tier discount that goes down to the 30 yard and over mark that makes the price as little as 12.35 a yard. yhea right as mentioned you cant make any money at those prices and who are they finding to replace their vendors ?? you don't implement a policy like that and not have back ups to do the work ??? They (FAS) proclaim to be transparent. Trying to get a straight answer out of them is like drinking 5 tequila poppers in a row and blowing a legal limit to drive. It just does NOT happen. I am beginning to think this industry is dying and they know it and are going to milk it into the ground.


----------



## JenkinsHB

splinterpicker said:


> FAS is implementing their second reduction in less than 5 months. Effective immediately if a job goes over 75 cyd their will be a second tier discount that goes down to the 30 yard and over mark that makes the price as little as 12.35 a yard. yhea right as mentioned you cant make any money at those prices and who are they finding to replace their vendors ??


There's always another sucker.


----------



## Guest

splinterpicker said:


> FAS is implementing their second reduction in less than 5 months. Effective immediately if a job goes over 75 cyd their will be a second tier discount that goes down to the 30 yard and over mark that makes the price as little as 12.35 a yard. yhea right as mentioned you cant make any money at those prices and who are they finding to replace their vendors ?? you don't implement a policy like that and not have back ups to do the work ??? They (FAS) proclaim to be transparent. Trying to get a straight answer out of them is like drinking 5 tequila poppers in a row and blowing a legal limit to drive. It just does NOT happen. I am beginning to think this industry is dying and they know it and are going to milk it into the ground.


This is the reason I haven`t done a cleanout for them in months. I can sit at home and go broke and not put in any effort!


----------



## Splinterpicker

STARBABY said:


> This is the reason I haven`t done a cleanout for them in months. I can sit at home and go broke and not put in any effort!


Copy that !!! And I agree that they must roll through vendors like a revolving door. Once t he vendors the true colors of FAS they will be gone.


----------



## BPWY

splinterpicker said:


> Copy that !!! And I agree that they must roll through vendors like a revolving door. Once t he vendors the true colors of FAS they will be gone.







I spoken to plenty of agents that said they never see the same FAS or SG contractor twice.
One told me he saw 7, thats right.... 7 FAS contractors in one year.

1 to 3 months is the time frame before there is another FNG.

After briefly working for FAS in 09........... I can sure see why. 
I hear they've only gotten much worse.


----------



## Guest

splinterpicker said:


> I am beginning to think this industry is dying and they know it and are going to milk it into the ground.


Only beginning? This industry IS dying...the PP gravytrain has officially derailed.


----------



## Splinterpicker

Welllall I know is that the ship of fools in AUSTIN TEXAS is SINKING. I have been told that they are not making a profit and the "bean counters " in Canada cant figure out why. LISTEN to the CONTRACTORS , idiots. They cant figure out why the hazards were being taken car of before when as a friend put it they were treating us "correctly". NOw that they are implementing their latest reductions, and paying for other things WOW t eh "other " things go up and tehy wonder why it is so. FAS is not what it used to be from what I hear. I cant imagine how it can get any worse, but it will OH IT WILL. MAke a company public and it is harder to manage and make a profit. They HAVE TO FOCUS internally. The contractors cant operate on a negative cash flow basis. SO they laid off 120 people from what I have read. GOOD START Keep going. With out the reliable contractors you have NOTHING. They don't have a reputation that is worth considering dragging into the mud. I hope Dale got a good package for getting out when he did. This company is not his and he would not run it this way.


----------



## Guest

*don't work for them*

Don't work for them they only gave half my pay and i had to wait almost two month before they gave me any of my money.


----------



## Guest

splinterpicker said:


> Welllall I know is that the ship of fools in AUSTIN TEXAS is SINKING. I have been told that they are not making a profit and the "bean counters " in Canada cant figure out why. LISTEN to the CONTRACTORS , idiots. They cant figure out why the hazards were being taken car of before when as a friend put it they were treating us "correctly". NOw that they are implementing their latest reductions, and paying for other things WOW t eh "other " things go up and tehy wonder why it is so. FAS is not what it used to be from what I hear. I cant imagine how it can get any worse, but it will OH IT WILL. MAke a company public and it is harder to manage and make a profit. They HAVE TO FOCUS internally. The contractors cant operate on a negative cash flow basis. SO they laid off 120 people from what I have read. GOOD START Keep going. With out the reliable contractors you have NOTHING. They don't have a reputation that is worth considering dragging into the mud. I hope Dale got a good package for getting out when he did. This company is not his and he would not run it this way.


agree total with you.

I have a recut with them I haven`t accepted yet. I have sent two people to look at it, and I haven`t been able to find. there is a house on the road with differant house number . have been trying get an answer from them on if this is the property or not for three days now. I differant moron each day will e-mail about property I will forward same message to them(4 differant people). I think there is still to many there, I have stopped trying to get an answer from them just not worth my time to make $40 on a lawn cut!:thumbup:


I swear it`s like a bunch of clowns are running things now!


----------



## Guest

*laudan*

Yeah i had a crew and they went to one house and it was over 4 ft tall.I give them a call and they told me to go ahead and cut it. But they told me that they would give me 150 for doing the job. They gave me 45 dollars. And the yard was over 3 acres. They are full of ****.


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> agree total with you.
> 
> I have a recut with them I haven`t accepted yet. I have sent two people to look at it, and I haven`t been able to find. there is a house on the road with differant house number . have been trying get an answer from them on if this is the property or not for three days now. I differant moron each day will e-mail about property I will forward same message to them(4 differant people). I think there is still to many there, I have stopped trying to get an answer from them just not worth my time to make $40 on a lawn cut!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I swear it`s like a bunch of clowns are running things now!



Don't EVER trust the servicing company about a property location. Familiarize yourself with your states GIS website. You'll find it that way.......


----------



## HollandPPC

StrongandSecure said:


> Yeah i had a crew and they went to one house and it was over 4 ft tall.I give them a call and they told me to go ahead and cut it. But they told me that they would give me 150 for doing the job. They gave me 45 dollars. And the yard was over 3 acres. They are full of ****.


Well let me first say that you are retarded if you are cutting for $50.00 per acre when if is 4 feet tall. There is no way it would be a quality job at that rate. How can you even afford to have a crew at that price? I am not even going to get into the explanation of how you are losing money.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> Well let me first say that you are retarded if you are cutting for $50.00 per acre when if is 4 feet tall. There is no way it would be a quality job at that rate. How can you even afford to have a crew at that price? I am not even going to get into the explanation of how you are losing money.


I get $85 an acre with a tractor and 5' bush hog. This is rough cut only. I get $300 an acre bagged.............


----------



## HollandPPC

mtmtnman said:


> I get $85 an acre with a tractor and 5' bush hog. This is rough cut only. I get $300 an acre bagged.............


I do not work for lauden but am familiar with them. They would expect all clipping bagged removed and a pic in the trailer. No way he would be doing a solid job at that rate of 50.00 an acre.


----------



## mtmtnman

HollandPPC said:


> I do not work for lauden but am familiar with them. They would expect all clipping bagged removed and a pic in the trailer. No way he would be doing a solid job at that rate of 50.00 an acre.


Agreed................


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Don't EVER trust the servicing company about a property location. Familiarize yourself with your states GIS website. You'll find it that way.......






Having worked in multiple states during my 3 years I can tell you that not all states are created equal!!!!!!!!!!
And often leave the GIS up to the counties, and I can vehemently assure you that not all counties are created equal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

*strong and secure*

And two weeks later they fired us because they said we could keep up with the properties. But we where 12 a day. So i told to go hell and I posted for Mississippi craigslist and told very one there that there just a big scam and don't do any work for them.Trust me i used to make 120 dollars a yard in new york for 14000 sg ft yard.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> Having worked in multiple states during my 3 years I can tell you that not all states are created equal!!!!!!!!!!
> And often leave the GIS up to the counties, and I can vehemently assure you that not all counties are created equal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Doesn't stop you from calling that particular county and verifying location. Fire departments are also an asset inside cities. I have never had an issue finding properties but have been steered in the wrong direction by servicing companies. NEVER TRUST THE SERVICE COMPANIES!


----------



## BPWY

I always found the sheriff department happy to help.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> I always found the sheriff department happy to help.


I have a friend who works for the Sheriff's Dept. as an Animal Control Warden. 
Had a property that I could NOT locate & happened to see my friend at a local locksmiths shop. He called the address into dispatch and they gave him "turn by turn" directions. I wish I had access to that service all the time!


----------



## BPWY

PropPresPro said:


> I have a friend who works for the Sheriff's Dept. as an Animal Control Warden.
> Had a property that I could NOT locate & happened to see my friend at a local locksmiths shop. He called the address into dispatch and they gave him "turn by turn" directions. I wish I had access to that service all the time!







Get the non emergency number for dispatch.
I've never had them turn me down.



I've even waved down the UPS guy. He was spot on.


----------



## Guest

I am editing my post here because it was clearly a misunderstanding and miscommunication with Laudan Properties. Once the right person got knowledge of my situation it was corrected. What have I learn from this and what you should learn from this is as well is do not be so fast to judge, always ask to speak to someone other than the person you are speaking with. Other than this one misunderstanding, Laudan Properties was a great experience and good people to work with. I wish them nothing but best going forward. I also would like to thank Adam for his quick responce.


----------



## Guest

Not sure what state you are in, but in michigan if you are contracted out by another company for home improvement\construction work and the job total is over $600 the company that issues the work is required to be a licensed contractor with state. The fine is 5k on the first one doubles on the 2nd and jail time.

I used this angle before and a check was sent overnight thru fedex. Call you department of licenses, they love sending out info and busting people


----------



## Guest

*laudan property*

Thanks, good information.


----------



## jlgivensandsons

let me introduce myself, my name is james and I am the owner of J.L.Givens & Sons PP in Nahunta, Ga. 

Now on to my little .02 cents, I wonder where the rep went from lauders that was all about input on page 1, but shut the hell up once the real pro's chimed in that have been doing this longer then he's been alive most likely, and started voicing their opinion on the subject of what was fair when it came to pay per W/O versus what they were actually paying out. Just curious


----------



## GTX63

Every so often you will get the owner/rep/trolls on here and they will try to explain why their prices are "competetive" or "near industry standard". That can't back any of it up and so last a couple of posts and they go "poof."


----------



## jlgivensandsons

GTX63 said:


> Every so often you will get the owner/rep/trolls on here and they will try to explain why their prices are "competetive" or "near industry standard". That can't back any of it up and so last a couple of posts and they go "poof."


can i pm you to pick your brain for a few on who the pp companies to watch out for are


----------



## GTX63

Your best bet is to grab a hot cup of coffee and start browsing the threads. You'll find the best info there and it will be from multiple contractors.


----------



## BPWY

GTX63 said:


> Every so often you will get the owner/rep/trolls on here and they will try to explain why their prices are "competetive" or "near industry standard". That can't back any of it up and so last a couple of posts and they go "poof."






On pres talk we had a recruiter come along spouting about how good his company's prices were and when questioned about his experience in the industry he put his foot in his own mouth big time.

He said that $35 for a grass cut was not a viable number 5 years ago when fuel/gas was WAY lower along with the cost of insurance and nearly every thing else. He was a failed lawn care business owner. 
The funny part is that he thought $35 for a grass cut today was an awesome number and wasn't able to see why he was ridiculed for his big blunder. If hes that dense its no wonder he failed as a biz owner.


----------



## cover2

just thought I would bring this thread up again as they are trolling Craigs for contractors. Wonder if their pricing has went up since 2012................Bwahahahaha yea right.


----------



## GTX63

Right now, at the very least, if you have no budget, you should be posting free ads in the local trade paper, flyers on the hardware stare, farm store, piggly wiggly boards, realtor offices, etc. Stop by your bank, your strip mall, apartment complexes, graveyards, doctors office, the Dairy Queen. Talk to local small townships who may not have cutting crews.

Every account you get like that is one more account that you can set your own price.


----------



## K&L preservation

Well look how fast he left and stopped trying to explain him/herself. They know what they are doing. Only fooling themselves.. pretty soon the banks will learn and go to the botg because the qc is a lot better if they know what they are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## proppresmaster

long time lurker, first time post. us botg contactors need to stick together and avoid getting ripped off. 

laudan properties is in cahoots with those slimballs at Buczek! Laudan has taken over areas of PA and WV for Altisource that Buczek was covering. they are craigslist whores and are all over trying to get us to work for thei typical order mill pricing!

plus laudan is a NAMFS member and word has it that they have hired some of their employees and purchased their equipment and computers. 

buyer beware


----------



## Ohnojim

*I drive right by the their properties and could make some money*



proppresmaster said:


> long time lurker, first time post. us botg contactors need to stick together and avoid getting ripped off.
> 
> laudan properties is in cahoots with those slimballs at Buczek! Laudan has taken over areas of PA and WV for Altisource that Buczek was covering. they are craigslist whores and are all over trying to get us to work for thei typical order mill pricing!
> 
> plus laudan is a NAMFS member and word has it that they have hired some of their employees and purchased their equipment and computers.
> 
> buyer beware


on some of their work, since I'm already there, and they have called me, twice. I just won't do it on principle alone.


----------



## proppresmaster

So get this!

The COO that responded to the original posting, Nico Cottone and the President of Laudan, Kevin Weidinger also own a company called GEO Data Processing India Limited in India. 

https://www.zauba.com/company/GEO-Data-Processing-India-Private-Limited/U72900AS2012PTC011337


Through the power of LinkedIn an the internet, Indra Usham is the MD at GEO Data Processing India Private Ltd. 

So what does this matter? According to Linkedin, Indra Usham was the Vendor Manager at Altisource!!!!

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## proppresmaster

*Yup*

Yup!!!!


----------



## expressreo

Well all I can say is that I'm a current vendor of for these guys for about 7 months now and I received ZERO work orders. And they work for m&m and altisource pre for closure not REO so no they did not take over Buczek work.


----------



## Zuse

Damn... Lauden is getting blasted, i luv this tread.


----------



## Steve_Wilson

Lauden Properties is on the home page of Reddit right now for tearing into the wrong house.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/4d3j8z/my_wifes_cousin_came_home_to_find_five_people/


----------



## Craigslist Hack

Steve_Wilson said:


> Lauden Properties is on the home page of Reddit right now for tearing into the wrong house.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/4d3j8z/my_wifes_cousin_came_home_to_find_five_people/



It happens.


----------



## Fantasticfordme

Surprised they left the smokes on the floor...I can say from experience with Laudan that nowhere on a work order does it state cut and strip wiring. They do mostly Pre-FC properties and expect you to pick through debris and personals, remove the debris, leave the personals.


----------

